# Hydraulic filter?



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok Im getting ready to switch out all old fluids with amsoil products. I have cross referenced all the filters and have found oils. My question is I have seen many pictures of folks changing their fluids (none of my model) and they ll have a steel mesh filter inside the tranny housing. I have been unable to locate this. I do have a spin on filter but no access/location to the aforementioned mesh one. Any help would be appreciated. B


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

Can you tell us which tractor model you are referring to? That might help a bit.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

An old post indicates a 220D. If so, down low in front of the axle, left hand side (sitting on seat), 3 bolt triangular flange. Screen is behind it.


----------

